# Vier Gewinnt Problem mit Ordnerstruktur



## chrisey (4. Sep 2015)

Hallo!

ich habe vor einiger Zeit das Spiel Vier Gewinnt im Studium programmiert. Momentan möchte ich meine Programmierkenntnisse wieder auffrischen. Ich habe Eclipse neu installiert und ein Projekt angelegt, mit dem entsprechenden Ordner als Quelle. Leider gibt es etliche Fehlermeldungen wenn ich versuche das Programm auszuführen und ich vermute es liegt am Pfad. Könnte ich jemandem das Projekt zuschicken, der sich das mal genauer ansehen könnte, da ich gerade nicht mehr den Überblick habe?

gruß, chrisey


----------



## Wurstkopp (9. Nov 2015)

Was sind denn das so für Fehler? Hattest du damals eventuell noch Libraries im Build Path konfiguriert welche bisher fehlen?


----------



## Joose (10. Nov 2015)

Du kannst die Fehler auch einfach hier posten dann können dir mehr helfen und du musst nicht warten bis sich jemand meldet.


----------

